
Lead Zirconate Titanate - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_zirconate_titanate
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Lead zirconate titanate is an inorganic compound with the chemical formula
Pb[ZrxTi1−x]O3 (0≤x≤1). Also called lead zirconium titanate, it is a ceramic
perovskite material that shows a marked piezoelectric effect, meaning that the
compound changes shape when an electric field is applied."

Here's my curiousity:

We've assumed thus far in Physics, that the piezoelectric effect causes
materials that are piezoelectric in nature to change shape, to bend, when
electricity is applied.

But...

What if that was not true...

What if the piezoelectric material -- doesn't change shape at all, when
electricity is applied?

How would this be possible?

What if, what really happens, is that the piezoelectric material retains its
exact same shape -- but _the space around it, containing it, is bent_ \-- by
the electricity?

Sort of like a lensing effect caused by the electricity.

First you look at the piezoelectric material one way, then you apply
electricity, and it _appears_ to bend out of shape (much in the same way a
properly shaped mirror or lens could accomplish the same perceptual effect).

But what might actually be happening is that the _space_ around and in the
object -- might be getting _bent_ by the application of electricity to it...

Yes, I know!

Sounds like a crackpot theory, in fact, probably is a crackpot theory(!) <g>
\-- _but perhaps this idea is worth exploring_...

(Note To Future Self: Investigate this idea further...)

